# LEOPARD GECKO random vivarium build.



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

i woke up yesterday and thought to myself while i was waiting for the glue to dry on my bearded dragon build, why havent i built a new viv for my leopard geckos? :hmm:
so with the spare 4x2x2 viv i had i toke off the top and linned it with space foam which i had left from the bearded dragon build and went to work cutting away at it, not with much of an idea what i planned to do, i just did evrything off the top of my head. and this is what iv ended up with.... :2thumb:

this is just after id cut it to shape...










on the right hand side i cut into the base layer to create like a cave effect, i plan this to be the warm side by running heat cable around this... linked to a dimmer stat....










and then on top of that i stuck two pieces of space foam together an carved into that to match the base layer.... so i can remove it when i wish to get to any geckos in there...










and on the left i cut into a piece of space foam and stuck it onto the base layer to provide another cave for the cool end...










and again the same as the left side two pieces of space foam together and carved to match the sides and the base layer.....










and then i did one more hide on the cool end to put moss in and the same as the other two hides but only one sheet of space foam to create the lid for the moss hide. and carved to match the surroundings....


















and this is a larger view so you can see the whole viv so far...


















next job to fit in around my beardie viv is to get some epoxy reign and some sand to finish this off so spot and amber can move in as sson as possible.

one piece of advice for anybody planning on building a viv is to not worry about messing up because u can aways rip it out and start again.

updates to follow, comments and questions welocme.


----------



## 55ebailey (Apr 25, 2010)

What type of foam have you used and where did you get it I really want to do a build for my Leo and I like the look of this better than the Poly option.

Thanks

PS this looks amazing.


----------



## oceanmachine (Oct 3, 2009)

looks pretty awesome. i've been thinking about putting a higher level in on my viv to give a bit of extra floor space. my gecko poops on the branch in the viv so i know that she'll get up onto higher levels if the were there


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

55ebailey said:


> what type of foam have you used and where did you get it i really want to do a build for my leo and i like the look of this better than the poly option.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ps this looks amazing.



its space board from b&q i got a pack of 4 sheets for under £20 and that gives u enough to do a 4x2x2 viv with a spare sheet. And its sop much stronger and easier than poly boards.


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

oceanmachine said:


> looks pretty awesome. i've been thinking about putting a higher level in on my viv to give a bit of extra floor space. my gecko poops on the branch in the viv so i know that she'll get up onto higher levels if the were there


yeah im having that problem with my bearded dragon so as you can see in my bearded dragon project the higher levels are flat for easy cleaning :2thumb:

the leopard geckos are suppose trained now to do it on a paper towel.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Its space board from b and q for 4 sheets its £18.95 i think but i would go for the cheaper option of regular polystyrene as it works out alot cheaper but space board is easyer to work with and you can get much more detail.


----------



## oceanmachine (Oct 3, 2009)

GeckoTim said:


> yeah im having that problem with my bearded dragon so as you can see in my bearded dragon project the higher levels are flat for easy cleaning :2thumb:
> 
> the leopard geckos are suppose trained now to do it on a paper towel.



yeah, mine always uses the same side of the tank, so pretty trained anyway. just wish it was always on the substrate rather than occasionally stuck to bark. ah for a perfect world


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

oceanmachine said:


> yeah, mine always uses the same side of the tank, so pretty trained anyway. just wish it was always on the substrate rather than occasionally stuck to bark. ah for a perfect world


Now I just cut the bottom of a cricket tub and run a lighter around the edges and put that in there cage and move there pop onto it everyday until they smell it and they start soon it there... Leopard geckos are neat clean reptiles so once they do it in one place they always will.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

GeckoTim said:


> its space board from b&q i got a pack of 4 sheets for under £20 and that gives u enough to do a 4x2x2 viv with a spare sheet. And its sop much stronger and easier than poly boards.


Sorry i didnt see that you had already posted that lol.


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

*Update...*

I have raced ahead of myself and finished off the tank so il il fill everybody in with what and how iv done ...
Firstly I got tile grout and adhesive and coated all the space board with about 3-4 layers I quite thick layer to start and then 2-3 more watery layers to smooth it out.
Once I did that I decided to paint it .
I masking taped all around the edges so i didnt get any paint on the sides which at some point i will get a friend whos an artist to draw a sky or background on. I saw these spray cans at wilkos with sand so I brought 3 cans at £18 for all 3 and gave the tank two coats enough to cover the tank and it came out looking so good as you will see.
I then got pva and watered it down and covered the tank in it which I did 3 coats.

I then instead of heat cable put a heat Mat down in the hot end. And put the thermometers in at both the hot end and the cool end. And slide them into the holes I had cut out for them.
*I then did the lighting which consists of two 45 degree angle bulb holders facing the comers of the tank from the centre which will have one 100watt bulb facing the hot end and a 60watt facing the cool end. and one vertical bulb holder in-between them which will have the infared light in.

Then I brought some gold calcium sand from the pet shop. And put some vines in until I can buy some better ones.
*
And then spot and Amber wer free to explore there home, the reason I put the shelves was because spot ever since he was born was a climber/explored. Lol

And here are the pictures....




























And at night with the infared on....










Ready to explore....










And the reason I built the tank on the first night spot was loving it!! And all my work was worth it... 










And then Zeus my bearded dragon checking out his neibours new residence... I think he was a bit jelous there's was finished first... Lol


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

That looks mega (I wanna redo mine now  lol)

One suggestion though... the green plants, changed to something more deserty?
It looks ace but I think they ruin it... my opinion anyway, you prob don't agree haha


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

This project is soon for SALE......

See link below.....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...89565-custom-background-build-4x2x2-sale.html


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

BumpY bump


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

Now been sold


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

First time I've seen this viv, nice work : victory:

Jay


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheers mate, you was the one who gave me the idea to use epoxy resign on my beardie viv, so I appreciate the coment.


----------

